# How many different territory codes are represented here,eg.IPC,UPC,BOCCA ,etc



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

If I knew how,I would set up a poll on this forum with the various code councils to see where the forum sits as far as which members are in which code areas.In Oklahoma we work under the International code council.And I know most of us have our own state and local addendums ,which are many,but I was just curious about the big ones.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Each state that uses UPC will have there amendments to them, so UPC is all the same then add in the state code.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Illinois has a code that is loosely based on UPC, but much of it was rewritten specifically for the state by Dean Thaedy years ago, when code was still in it's infancy. In the northern half of the state almost all communities use a variation of Chicago code, as the city has it's own. What is really a pain is the towns that border the city, one will use Chicago code as of 1999 with their own provisions, while others will use Chicago code as of 2001 with their own provisions. The difference between the two? One allows PVC DWV and one doesn't. You can do a job on one side of the street in PVC, and go across the street and the same job would have to be CI and Copper.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

threaderman said:


> If I knew how,I would set up a poll on this forum.


When your starting a new thread there are some options listed below the text box. One of the options is *Post a Poll*. Check the box that says "YES" and enter in how many options you want. Then, after you hit post button it will bring you to a new page where you can post your question and options.

Thanks.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Illinois has a code that is loosely based on UPC, but much of it was rewritten specifically for the state by Dean Thaedy years ago, when code was still in it's infancy. In the northern half of the state almost all communities use a variation of Chicago code, as the city has it's own. What is really a pain is the towns that border the city, one will use Chicago code as of 1999 with their own provisions, while others will use Chicago code as of 2001 with their own provisions. The difference between the two? One allows PVC DWV and one doesn't. You can do a job on one side of the street in PVC, and go across the street and the same job would have to be CI and Copper.


 
I face that challenge with the business as I work 6 or so cities,each with a min. population of 50,000 and the largest being Ok City at 1/2 mil,and they in turn are in 4 different counties.But what I really was wondering was who was observing which codes,though I have a fairly good idea except for east coast.

And Nathan ,thanks for the info. on polls,I'll make a mental note.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Colorado is kinda like that. different cities might be on different year codes like some are on IPC 2003 and some on IPC 2006.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought Texas was IPC too,is this not the case?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*I'm in Mass...we just gotta be different.*
*We don't subscribe to any major code format, despite countless similarities to UPC, IPC & Boca.*

*Vent sizing & distance from weir for example, we simply take the weir diameter multiply by 2 and add 2 in feet...most other states have a sizing chart.*


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Here in Va Beach, we use the ICC as well. All the codes seem very similar with a few exceptions.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Excellent,at least we have a few here in the International jurisdiction so that we can discuss the pros and cons together.:thumbup:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

IPC based state code here.

We can access our state code on the internet for free through ICC's site.


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

It is a good sight.During the next round of code changes in 09' ,I'm going to go ahead and join up since the price of the books comes off the top of the membership dues.It should bring down the cost of membership to 100.00 or so.


----------



## turd hurder (Jun 22, 2008)

California uses UPC


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

We still use the UPC code book. But I think I might check on that on Monday to be sure!


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Kentucky has their own code pretty much.

Although, it could be similar in some ways to your alls. . I haven't really checked it out.

We have maximum developed lengths for vents and drains. . you guys got those??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Kentucky has their own code pretty much.
> 
> Although, it could be similar in some ways to your alls. . I haven't really checked it out.
> 
> We have maximum developed lengths for vents and drains. . you guys got those??


Your mean trap arms?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Kentucky has their own code pretty much.
> 
> Although, it could be similar in some ways to your alls. . I haven't really checked it out.
> 
> We have maximum developed lengths for vents and drains. . you guys got those??


* Every plumbing code has those.*


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

*Code?*

I know this will be a dumb question but.... Why in the hell don't we just adopt one code for the U.S.? I understand completely freeze protection, earthquake, aggressive soils to piping etc. that would have to be inserted. 

But why can't everyone get it together and have one? 

J.C.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

JCsPlumbing said:


> I know this will be a dumb question but.... Why in the hell don't we just adopt one code for the U.S.? I understand completely freeze protection, earthquake, aggressive soils to piping etc. that would have to be inserted.
> 
> But why can't everyone get it together and have one?
> 
> J.C.


One word.

EGO.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

I'mYourTourGuide said:


> Kentucky has their own code pretty much.
> 
> Although, it could be similar in some ways to your alls. . I haven't really checked it out.
> 
> We have maximum developed lengths for vents and drains. . you guys got those??


Kentucky's code is based on the IPC.

http://www.ecodes.biz/product_details.cfm?product_id=Kentucky_free


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Can anyone spot the ego in this letter which is included in KY's building code? (Right there is a HUGE hint, why in thunder is crap like this in the BUILDING CODE?)




> FAREWELL FROM THE EDITOR
> For more than 23 years I have been involved in code development. From the establishment of the Department by the Kentucky General Assembly in March 1978, I have been involved in the promulgation of Kentucky’s uniform statewide mandatory building codes and in editing the book’s publication in conjunction with BOCA professionals. This is our eighth edition of the _ Kentucky Building Code _ and this year we have produced the first edition of the _ Kentucky Residential Code _ .
> Coincidentally with the publication of this code, I am retiring from public service in the employment of the Department of Housing, Buildings and Construction. I want to express my appreciation to the staff of BOCA and the staff of the Department of Housing, Buildings and Construction, and most particularly to Margi Leddin, BOCA’s Publications Manager, and Jean McCoy, my assistant editor for these many years. Without their involvement and dedication, we could not have had the quality product that we are all so proud of for so long.
> 
> ...


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Kentucky's code is based on the IPC.
> 
> http://www.ecodes.biz/product_details.cfm?product_id=Kentucky_free


I take that back. They deleted the entire IPC in deference to their own code.

I don't live in KY but the more I poke around this issue the more it pisses me off. Just more ego freaks running the show.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

22rifle said:


> One word.
> 
> EGO.


I thought as much also. But all that does is slow things down and make Red Tape on both ends for us and them. Dumb de dumb dumb....DUMMMBBB!!!:laughing:

J.C.


----------



## JCsPlumbing (Jul 1, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Can anyone spot the ego in this letter which is included in KY's building code? (Right there is a HUGE hint, why in thunder is crap like this in the BUILDING CODE?)


There sure is alot of "I" in the code isn't it?

J.C.


----------



## dasplum (Dec 12, 2008)

Well...anyone got an idea what a telescoping vent is?


----------



## Dana S (Dec 15, 2008)

Virginia uses the IPC with changes listed in the VCC (Virginia Construction code)


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

In Canada approximately every 5-8 years they develop a new National Plumbing Code. Then each Province adopts this National Code with amendments to suit the Provinces local conditions 1-3 years after the new edition of the National Code comes out. Generally speaking as of the most recent edition of the National Plumbing Code which was 2005, most Provinces had very, very, few, if any amendments, to adopt it as their Provincial Code which means the new edition was quite good and "all encompassing." So the Plumbing/Apprenticeship school I went to stopped making the students buy the BC (Province of British Columbia where I live) Code and just had them buy the National Code since that is what our Level 4 Red Seal exam is based off of. I haven't even bought the new BC Code and just work off of the 2005 National Code. 

And so when I wrote my Inter-Provincial Red Seal Exam in 2007, I am certified as a Journeyman Plumber accross Canada. The Apprenticeship program in Canada does not make you get certified in each area or county or Province you work in. Once you got that red seal card in your wallet with your name on it, you're a Journeyman, period. 

Now of course varous cities accross Canada have certain "preferences," within their plumbing inspection departments, but generally speaking if you want to, you can challenge these preferences at an appeals process as long as you know your stuff. But then you're not going to be making too many friends within the Plumbing Inspectors in that particular city/municipality which could make things a headache later on. So you just slowly learn the little idiosynchracies of each inspector or area but theres not too much to worry about anyways.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Telescoping a vent is using reducers(increasers) to maximize the vent horizontal distance allowed by code and is not legal. In Los Angeles, CA. we use the California Plumbing Codes with City addendums, the addendums are most difficult to keep track of, each city may and do view things differently.


----------



## satony (Jul 5, 2009)

threaderman said:


> I thought Texas was IPC too,is this not the case?


 San AntonioTX UPC in commercial
and IPC in res.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

In philadelphia, we have our own code. Not like any other. we can run small fixture waste (2" and under) up to 12' from a stack without any additional venting, water closets can be up to 8' from stack or vented line, it's sweet.


----------



## frostyplumber (Jul 16, 2009)

alaska uses upc which works fine up here the only problems arise when inspectors dont know how to inspect combination drain vent portions of a system when they are needed


----------



## frostyplumber (Jul 16, 2009)

unions and code counsils wont allow it


----------



## frostyplumber (Jul 16, 2009)

unions no liky


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

frostyplumber said:


> unions no liky


"How to influence people and win friends" by Frostyplumber. Coming to a bookstore near you.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> "How to influence people and win friends" by Frostyplumber. Coming to a bookstore near you.


 Thats "priceless" IL. I'm impressed. Thats true comedy.....clean too. Good work.:laughing:. I could prolly help co-author that one:laughing:


----------



## plumbob1234 (Mar 29, 2009)

As Scott said, In Canada we work off the "National Plumbing Code of Canada (2005)", however my last intake at trade school it seemed we did alot of crossing out, and changing to ammend it to the Alberta code. The wording on the topics would change, but most of the time it was just legaility, and the actual installation stayed the same. This last intake I had 5 different code books. The National Plumbing code, Propane storage and handling, Natural gas installation, Rural Sewage, and now the all new Hydronic heating installation and design. The hydronic one cost around $60.00 (i think) and after about 10 pages of definitions, almost every topic has the same statement, "See Manufacturers installation instruction, and design specs." The only thing worse than having to pay for that, is listening to someone teach it.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Florida uses FPC/ IPC but it is always good to check with the county and city building departments to see what they require. Even though we are "supposed to be on the same page" each chief plumbing inspector has their own idea. What you can do in one county will change in another and so does a city with a building department within a county. I make it a point to keep up to date in the 8 counties we work in, that seems to be a job within itself..


----------

